# Returning to U.K. to live



## Hind63 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello, we are planning to sell up and returning to U.K. permanently. We plan to leave around 16th December through the Eurotunnel. I’ve looked at the French exemption form and the categories are quite vague. Has anyone done this journey and used the form
thanks


----------

